# Donald Poses On Lamp In Bird Room



## Squawkz (Oct 7, 2012)

I took this photo shortly after Donald came home after being hospitalized in late August.

Donald loves to sit on this lamp, he likes the warmth and the light. He's about to indulge in a good ol' wing stretch in the pic.

It looks as if Donald is bathed in sunshine, doesn't it?


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Haha, he looks like a person in front of a fireplace.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

*cough* Looks like a cross between Dumbledore's Pensieve and the Pulp Fiction briefcase. Soo either your bird is the greatest wizard to have ever lived or he's a straight up hit man. loll, sorry had to say it. Love the photo


----------



## Squawkz (Oct 7, 2012)

SoCalTiels said:


> *cough* Looks like a cross between Dumbledore's Pensieve and the Pulp Fiction briefcase. Soo either your bird is the greatest wizard to have ever lived or he's a straight up hit man. loll, sorry had to say it. Love the photo


You must be psychic! Not an hour ago, Mr. Squawkz and I were joking about what Donald's mobster name might be. Donald is very sneaky and would probably make an excellent hitman, if he was more violent, that is!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Got curious, looked up names. Straight up just found an mobster named Donald Angelini, "The Wizard of Odds". Fits both possibilities, lol.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh that is so cute!

Looking into Pandoras Box???


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

eduardo said:


> Haha, he looks like a person in front of a fireplace.


lol so true! stretching and relaxing in front of a nice fire


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Cute birdie!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Stretching by the bonfire? I'm waiting for him to throw some millet in


----------



## chasy (Nov 4, 2013)

That's adorable!!


----------



## Squawkz (Oct 7, 2012)

SoCalTiels said:


> Got curious, looked up names. Straight up just found an mobster named Donald Angelini, "The Wizard of Odds". Fits both possibilities, lol.


Oh, I love it! Wait till Mr. Squawkz comes back from making his football bets at a local store -- we have a winning nickname! Thanks so much! :yes:


----------



## Squawkz (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks, all. 

I love the bonfire/toasted millet reference. All Donald needs is a Bud to go with it! He's been known to drink a wee bit of beer with his dad, but not to worry, he knows his limits!


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Aww so sweet! What a nice, warm place to be, stretching and relaxing haha! Cute!!


----------

